# Naples,Italy



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Let's discover Naples,the third biggest italian city!!


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

Amazing picssss :eek2: 
Metro is very cool!!


----------



## wolkenkrabber (Nov 21, 2003)

Sweet naples is a city i gotta visit if i ever get my ass over to italy


----------



## Magi (Mar 29, 2005)

^^^same here same here. The prettiest place I've ever seen.


----------



## Aaron W (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow, incredible city!!!!!


----------



## beivushtang (Nov 4, 2003)

Stunning!


----------



## sts (Dec 9, 2002)

Thank you guys,more pics comin',just wait this page will be full!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

I have tu uppete the 3d...for Naples! Wooonderful city!

and unique metro stations!


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

impressive!!


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

Ahh Napoli Piu Bella, I been there a couple of times for Biz. And I really enjoy the city. I was visting a big coffee importer, one of the bigest coffee factories in Europe. The city has its own caracter due to its history, with many influences from outside as the normands, spainiards, phoenicians etc. which makes a very unique people.


----------



## Luv2travel (Mar 16, 2007)

Beautiful photos. You never hear much about Naples, always hear more about Rome, Venice, Milan. Very vibrant looking city, I'll have to check it out some day


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Europa. (Jan 14, 2007)

wow Naples= completion


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

More photos of NAPLES:


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

[


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

Spettacolare


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Avalancha (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow.
I'm out of breath!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Last pics are incredible!


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Very beautiful city :yes:


----------



## duke983 (Jul 5, 2006)

amazing shots :nuts:


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

*Naples waterfront from the west to the east.*

Virgiliano park and Bagnoli 










Cape Posillipo and Nisida island



















Posillipo with Gaiola island





































Posillipo and Marechiaro coastline (very expensive houses)


















































































Posillipo and Donn'Anna Palace (1600)



















Mergellina tourist port




























Repubblica square and US consulate



















City park and Riviera di Chiaia



















Caracciolo street






















































































































Piazza Vittoria










Via Partenope,Castel dell'Ovo,Santa Lucia tourist port and Borgo Marinari(Megaride island)









































































Sea Terminal,Acton street,Beverello harbour and commercial port


----------



## CurtJack_Mc (Oct 20, 2006)

Stupenda :cheers:


----------



## zzibit (Apr 17, 2006)

Napoli is nice


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Il Maschio Angioino*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Napoli by night*


----------



## luca81che (Sep 8, 2006)

^^ There's my room's window in the last view! :banana:


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

wow, i never realised Naples was so beautiful


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*Those pictures really amazed me, I thought Napoli was the mafia capital of Italy but I see that this place looks very beautiful, at least from what I've seen. Good job i love the photos!*


----------



## luca81che (Sep 8, 2006)

San Carlo's theatre (built in 1737 it's the oldest opera house still active in Europa)


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

joaquin said:


> *Those pictures really amazed me, I thought Napoli was the mafia capital of Italy but I see that this place looks very beautiful, at least from what I've seen. Good job i love the photos!*


yes, is one of the biggest and sad generalizations that people do...:no:

...there are bad areas as any other big city of the world...but because usually a lot of people associate Italy to Mafia, this city has become a bad symbol...hno: 

anyway...tourist have you already posted pice of the WONDERFUL metro stations of Napoli? :banana:


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

Incredible!


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Snow...



















Lights...










Window...

Cave of Seiano (I century b. C.):
The cave, long *two kilometers*, is one of the masterpieces of the ancient roman engineering. Built around 39 before Christ.It served as private gallery of access to the villa of Pausylipon built by the rich Publio Vedio Pollione, friend of the August emperor. After the death of the owner the villa passed to the imperial domain and the gallery became public, as it testifies a headstone of the IV century preserved in loco.










Piedigritta Park - Virgil's Tomb 15-21 BC (Virgilio)


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

TohrAlkimista said:


> yes, is one of the biggest and sad generalizations that people do...:no:
> 
> ...there are bad areas as any other big city of the world...but because usually a lot of people associate Italy to Mafia, this city has become a bad symbol...hno:
> 
> anyway...tourist have you already posted pice of the WONDERFUL metro stations of Napoli? :banana:



Yes


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

Wow, wonderful pictures!!!


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Piazza Plebiscito*


----------



## TouristMan (Mar 12, 2007)

*Piazza Plebiscito View*


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Aiglebleu (Oct 31, 2006)

I really love Naples, I hope to go one day for visiting that amazing city or:banana: citta.. It´s a perfect city!!!!^^


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

The Metro Napoli looks nice and clean. A big difference between Metro di Roma which is covered in graffiti. .


----------



## mediadave (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow! That certainly puts leadenhall market in London to shame.


----------



## Arte11 (Oct 15, 2007)

Times of London defined Metro of Napoli: "The most beautiful Metro in the world"

Every station is completly different by each other, and every station IS (not has) an amazing artwork.

some exaple:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

pretty! so Italian


----------



## .oreo. (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow...Napoli looks gorgeous especially metro...I have a friend not far from Napoli so I hope to pop by some day...


----------



## Arte11 (Oct 15, 2007)

*SAME STREET 106 years later*

SAME STREET in 1898 (one o the first movies of Lumiere brothers)
and in 2004


----------



## Joe 2007 (Mar 10, 2007)

Seeing pictures of this really beautiful City has really astounded me! I never realised Naples was so beauitiful and magnificent! It looks so gorgeous, and I can't wait to go there one day!


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Naples street scenes














































































































































































































Naples urban highway (tangenziale),through the city!!


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Wonderful pics of an wonderful city with a rich heritage of eras , culture and history.Once the most important city ( until 1850 ) for culture , architecture and many others , beating out at this time cities like Paris or Rome !!!
Hard to understand that Naples should be the most crime ridden and most unsafe city in Italy 
and even in Europe with highest murder-rate , unsafe corners in the city-center and in many suburban developments ( Scampia ).:dunno:


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

frank hannover said:


> Wonderful pics of an wonderful city with a rich heritage of eras , culture and history.Once the most important city ( until 1850 ) for culture , architecture and many others , beating out at this time cities like Paris or Rome !!!
> Hard to understand that Naples should be the most crime ridden and most unsafe city in Italy
> and even in Europe with highest murder-rate , unsafe corners in the city-center and in many suburban developments ( Scampia ).:dunno:


True! not sure about the highest murder rate though.City full of contrasts,one of the few cases in Italy which doesn't deserve to be associated to this particular situation at all!


----------



## Arte11 (Oct 15, 2007)

Before 1860 Naples was:
- the richest city of Italy.
- the most industrialize city of Italy (3° in Europe)
- the most populous city of Italy (5° in the World)

Naples had a lot of records... (first railway in Italy, first railway-gallery in the World. Naples was the first city in the World to take fluent water in the house, a many many others)

Mafia (in Naples is called Camorra) is not an invention of South Italy. It has created by Savoia in 1860 when conquered Regno delle Due Sicilie.
Criminals there was also before, but was Savoia that give a HUGE POWER to that people to oppose to people faithful to Francesco II Borbone, king of Regno delle Due Sicilie.
Then came also Emigration (never knows before) and many other problems.
Looks at this video to understand:






Epilogue of film:






Despite this problems, criminals are also a very little portion of population.
There is a famous neapolitan song that say: "I'm sorry that pride of this people is mortifed every day for few stinking...")


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Truly beautiful city!
Naples has the potential of being one of the great cities in Europe and the world for that matter, appearance wise it certainly lives up to the requirements. I think Naples needs to create more hype around it though. Maybe hosting sporting events, expos and such could help. It's like you never hear of Naples on the news, except when theres troubles with garbage disposal or Mafia stuff.


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Piazza del Plebiscito


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

Galleria Umberto I


----------

